

Ask HN: Who do you follow? - nym

I'm trying to load up my twitter feed with people who actually have signal when it comes to valuable information about programming.<p>So, who do you follow to keep on top of tech?
======
nym
Ok, I'll start off. I follow the following twerps:

JavaScript / Visualization: @jeresig @sanchothefat @flight404 @paul_irish @rem
@F1LT3R @zacharyjohnson

Web Standards / Policy: @danbri @ppk @EFF

GeoWankers: @Billfgreer @mikel @anselm @mikeliebhold @ajturner

------
ScottWhigham
I'm a mostly MSFT guy so here are a few of mine:

SQL Server - @brent0, @bradmcgehee, @GFritchey, @lazycoder, @MladenPrajdic

.NET - @shanselman, @scottw, @RickStrahl

Misc - @meetdux, @edbott, @codinghorror

